# Simpleshot Hammer XT (No Brace)



## deltabravo86a (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi all,
Received my Simpleshot Hammer XT (Unbraced) from Simpleshot.
Very happy with it and the excellent service from Simpleshot.


----------



## eagle_eye0214 (Nov 12, 2014)

How do you like it so far?


----------



## deltabravo86a (Dec 3, 2021)

eagle_eye0214 said:


> How do you like it so far?


It’s nice I have it set as ttf shooting but it’s a bit tricky to keep the bolts centred when fastening the bands


----------



## eagle_eye0214 (Nov 12, 2014)

Im waiting on mine to come in the mail,i cant wait to shoot it


----------



## deltabravo86a (Dec 3, 2021)

eagle_eye0214 said:


> Im waiting on mine to come in the mail,i cant wait to shoot it


There pretty good I like the bands too


----------



## deltabravo86a (Dec 3, 2021)

deltabravo86a said:


> There pretty good I like the bands too


----------



## deltabravo86a (Dec 3, 2021)

Oops accidentally replied to my own message lol


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Glad that you’re enjoying it. I like mine so far too. That fiberglass reinforced frame really feels substantial and I like the ergonomics of the LT handle. The XT handle is nice too. I’ve clamped a flashlight onto the rail system so I can shoot at night. That and it feels like some pummeling could be done if needed. 👍


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooter. My girlfriend wants this one as well. I willl get it for her so she shoots with me. 😉


----------

